# Red and black striped blister beetle



## antbebo (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently visited my sister near El Paso, Texas.  There were these beautiful red and black striped blister beetles all over the desert surrounding her home.  Has anyone tried keeping these before?  We rode horses out in the desert and it seemed like they were found only near a certain plant.  I am wondering if they eat only that species of plant.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnEDove (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this what you are talking about? http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/C917/C917-striped.jpg
If so they are a major pest to farmers. They feed on most veggie plant leaves as well as Clover & Alfalfa plants along with a variety of edible weeds like Pigweed.
Look up the "Striped Blister Beetle" and you will find a lot of info on them I am sure.


----------



## antbebo (Feb 8, 2009)

No, that is not it.  The ones that I have seen look like this pic (if I can get it to load).


----------



## JohnEDove (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry about that, that is a genus Megetra and they are pests because they feed a lot on Clover & Alfalfa then end up in the hay fed to cattle, sheep etc.
They have a strong toxin that can kill animals that eat them when they are in the hay.
Anyway there is a food source for you.


----------

